# VR zum selberbauen / Alle PC Spiele mit Gyrosensor



## Chinaquads (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Liebe Community

Warscheinlich habt ihr ja den VR-Boom ( zu verdanken haben wir das der günstigen Occulus Rift ) mitbekommen.

Da mir aber das Def-Kit zu teuer ist habe ich mir gedacht, man könnte sich ja selber was bauen.

Für Android gibt es ja jetzt das Dive von Durovis für schlappe 57 €, diverse Android Apps gibt es ja auch schon.

Ich hoffe, das es die Tage kommt, dann kann ich ausführlicher drüber berichten.

Aber ich denk ja schon wieder ein Schritt weiter.

Wie wäre es, wenn man jedes erdenkliche PC Spiel so spielen könnte? 

Mit Tridef 3D gibt es schoneinmal eine (bezahlbare) Software für 40$, mit der man sämtliche PC Spiele in Side by Side per HDMI ausgeben kann.

Leider klappte das Streamen aufs Android Handy nicht ganz ( HTC One ), sodass ich jetzt weiter suchte und auch fündig wurde.

Ich werde mir die Tage ein 7" LCD mit HDMI  bei Pollin bestellen, dazu noch einen Gyrosensor für den PC.

Es werden am Ende 2 Leitungen ( Spannung und HDMI ) zum PC gehen, normalerweise sollte das funktionieren.

Somit hätte ich mir mein eigenes Occulus Rift für unter 150 € zusammengebaut 

Was haltet ihr von der Idee und habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge?

_____________________________________________________

Edit: Als Streaming Software wird jetzt Splashtop eingesetzt, dazu noch facetracknoir + Webcam. Wir werden sehen


----------



## Da_Vid (29. Juni 2014)

Die Idee an sich ist ja mal nicht schlecht. Aber wie siehts mit der Auflösung ect. vom Dive aus? War niedrige Auflösung nicht ein Grund für die Übelkeit? 

Ich persönlich warte auf den Finalen Release und dank Geldspritze vom Zuckerberg sollte die ja auch günstig rauskommen


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Juni 2014)

Dive ist ja nur ein Case, wo du dein Smartphone reinpacken kannst. Mein One hat eine FullHD Auflösung, von daher sollte das nicht das Problem sein.

btw. ich war mal schoppen ^^

Das 7" hat eine Auflösung von 1024*600 und HDMI Anschluss.

Wenn das klappen sollte, muss ich doch mal überlegen, das in Serie zu bauen 

Das 7" wird am Ende ein wenig zu groß sein, dank Nvidia kann ich ja problemlos das Bild auf dem HDMI skalieren.

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch die Tridef 3D Software besorgen, das Gyrometer habe ich schon bei Amazon bestellt.


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Juni 2014)

Interessant, ich starte mal den Trommelwirbel.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Juni 2014)

Bis ich ein Ergebnis haben werde, wird es ja noch etwas dauern, ich schätze mal, das ich Mitte nächster Woche den(das?) Dive bekommen werde, das Display wird dann hoffentlich auch da sein.


----------



## yingtao (29. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie gut das funktionieren wird. Beim Rift gibt es ja neben dem Gyrosensor jetzt auch so Reflektoren damit die Position der Rift im Raum bestimmt werden kann was die Übelkeit weiter reduziert. Auch wird dort das Bild verzerrt und dann über die Linsen so entzerrt das man auf dem Auge dann ein scharfes Bild erhält und den 3D Effekt. Das Dive nutzt ja auch so Linsen um zumindest nen scharfes Bild aus der geringen Entfernung zu erhalten.

Die Idee ist nett aber ich denke nicht das es so funktionieren wird wie erhofft. Ohne die Linsen bekommst du kein scharfes Bild in der geringen Entfernung hin und wenn du den Bildschirm weiter weg montierst bekommst du nicht mehr die Trennung der Bildhälften für die Augen hin. Selbst wenn du dir z.B. so ne alte Brille besorgst aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg wo man sich Luftbilder in 3D angucken konnte (waren so im Postkartenformat die Bilder) ist die Auflösung des 7" Displays eher bescheiden. Du halbierst ja das Bild und hast dann ne effektive Auflösung von nur 512x600 was sehr niedrig ist. Das Kantenflimmern war ja einer der größten Kritikpunkte bei der ersten Rift und selbst bei Nutzung eines 1080p Displays ist bei der Rift noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Juni 2014)

Wir werden sehen. Die Linsen sind beim Dive ja mit dabei. Headtracking kann ich auch mit Hilfe einer Webcam haben, mal schauen.

Sollte ja auch nur eine günstige Alternative zum Occulus werden, mehr nicht. Kantenflimmern etc. werde ich sowieso mit AA und DS unterbinden, sollte eigentlich gut klappen.


edit: Mit Splashtop habe ich glaube ich eine gute Streaming Software gefunden, welche fast Latenzfrei auf mein One streamen kann. Somit kann die 7" Bestellung wieder raus und ich kann in Full HD ( 960*1080 ) spielen.

Leider habe ich ab und an noch leichte Verbindungsprobleme, welche ich aber glaube ich beheben kann.

Wir können gespannt bleiben, im Zusammenspiel mit facetracknoir sollte es eigentlich noch günstiger werden.

Somit muss ich nur auf die Webcam warten und mir die Software kaufen.


----------

